# Kimber questions:



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm thinking about a 9mm Kimber but have heard that they don't feed all 9mm ammo.
Has anyone had problems with them not feeding the cheaper 9mm ammo?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Wife has a micro 9..no troubles so far..


----------



## Cra (Sep 4, 2017)

worminator said:


> I'm thinking about a 9mm Kimber but have heard that they don't feed all 9mm ammo.
> Has anyone had problems with them not feeding the cheaper 9mm ammo?


I have a Kimber micro 9. Nice gun. It does not like cheap ammo. I put Winchester and American eagle thru it now and have no problems. Great gun for concealed carry.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I run CCI blazer 115 gr FMJ...its on the cheap end of ammo, but haven't had any issues


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I guess we will see what becomes of the feed problems. 9mm is soooo cheap right now I don't want to load up on something that won't feed. Already have a 45 and just don't shoot it that much when I can get 9mm for around 8 bucks.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a Kimber solo... Fit and finish was excellent but it just wouldn't feed. Sent it back on my dime and they "fixed it"... Third clip and it hung up again. Tried all different ammo and it just wouldn't run. I felt horrible selling it, so I traded it in. I do have an STI ranger ii in 9mm that shoots like a dream and drives tacks. I kinda gave up on Kimber. There are MANY choices out there for the money. I think they are riding out the reputation from years ago. Just my opinion, I don't want to hurt any feelings or step on any toes.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I hear you J-Rod. My buddy had the solo with similar issues. He ran the premium ammo fine.
Then he sold everything he owned because of finances, I wonder if he would have kept the solo?
They sure are nice to look at but that won't get the job done. The facts are the facts. Think I'll keep looking. This is a good forum for honest info, most of the time. I know, I know Glocks rule.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I've got a glock. I have never been a fan, but they always run and are literally indestructible. I think of it like a hammer. I carry it and beat the hell out of it. I don't clean it, oil it, nothing. The damn thing just works.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Usually when you have a feed problem 9 out of 10 times it's the Mag..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This came up with me last weekend. My Bro got a mint S&W 39 and we took my Brn HP & Kimber 
Solo with us. We had some boxes of misc factory ammo we took along to plink up. Ist box we used
was Herters 9mm, I had got it with a gun on a trade. This stuff was worst ammo I have ever shot
bar none. Misfires, jams and dirty, in all 3 pistols. Then we shot up Win, Rem, Fed and some GI issue, they all shot & functioned perfect. Then we had a box of Browning 9mm. It functioned well
in S&W 39 and Brn HP but had a few failures to feed in the Solo. This is 1st issue I've had with the
Kimber Solo. I write it off too bad ammo since its had close to 1000rds with no problems. In these pocket guns for CCW you should run premium ammo that you know to be serviceable.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I take the blazer/cci to the range and keep the Hornady critical defense in anything I carry.
Why chance it?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

@Drm50... You got a good one. I literally tried all types of ammo. Hornady, Speer, federal, and every other one I had. I know the solo doesn't like 115 target ammo. Even with s/d ammo it would hang up. I wanted to like that gun. The size, the fit and finish, the accuracy, was all great. I tried both mags, sent it back and it still hung up. What really had me pissed was one of the most expensive "high end" guns was the one that let me down. Kimber tried but ultimately failed me when they wanted me pay to send it in again. The only thing dumber than $600 for a gun was spending another $100 in shipping for them to "try" and make it right.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

My daughter fell in love with the Kimber 45 the 4-H club counselor let them shoot so I am eyeing a 9mm version for her when she is old enough to carry. Still trying to make myself spend 3x what my Taurus G2 costs (that feeds everything btw)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know anything about the gun. but I wouldnt want my life to depend on a weapon that might not feed when its needed. I have a 13 shot berretta 380 that has never jammed on me with any ammo. if I was buying a self defense carry weapon now I would get a gun proven over time. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Kimber is not a good choice for a carry weapon. Stick with a Glock or a shield.


----------

